# 19 days post IUI, missed period but negative pt. What's going on?



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Feeling v confused right now.

I had my first natural IUI 19 days ago in Denmark and was told to do a PT 16 days later - I did this and it was negative.

My periods are between 22-28 days and today I'm day 28 and haven't had my period. The last time I was late was 20 years ago when I was under a lot of stress so this is v unusual for me. There is no sign of my AF arriving either bc I normally spot for a few days before starting my period and I've had nothing apart from a teensy bit brown mucus when I wiped last night.

This is stressful! I am in limbo and nervous everytime I go to the loo. Part of me hopes I may be pregnant but I can't believe I'd be lucky enough to fall pregnant first time when the odds of success are only 15% ( according to my clinic).

The only symptom of pregnancy I have is that I've been feeling queazy on and off for the last 2 weeks.

I am thinking of leaving things until next weekend and then doing an emu PT if I still don't come on.

What could be happening? Had anyone else experienced this?

Thanks for any help!

Heidi xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Where there are any odds at all of pregnancy then it's a possibility.  Everyone on the infertility journey have low odds and it can and has happened for many on here.  My work colleague had 3% chance with icsi and 0% natural and after 4 failed icsi they conceived naturally!

When did you test?  And did you follow the best time to test, morning urine?  Plus embryo could have implanted that bit later as well


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Lisa 

Well I got my AF today - feel disappointed. I'm a bit confused why it took 20 days after ovulation  to get my period. Maybe an early loss?

Looks like I need to start saving up for round 2.


----------

